# Plants showing sex while in veg



## Surfer Joe (Aug 25, 2019)

I have 3 Think Fast plants that are still on 20/4 veg cycle but they all have quite a few female pistils already sprouting from the tiny calyxes.

I have always had to wait about 5 days after turning the lights to a 12/12 flower cycle to see such little pistils on a plant and feel confident that they are female.

Is this normal for a think fast plant? They have been vegging for 28 days since planting the seeds in soil.

Will the flowering time also be accelerated? It's been my experience that most strains require about 9 weeks of flower (some have gone over 12 weeks).


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 26, 2019)

I think you have "Autos".  You don't need a 12/12 light cycle to make them flower.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Not according to Dutch Passion. That strain is photoperiod feminized.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2019)

From what I am reading it is a strain that is the result of a cross with an auto. From seed finder website-‘The Dutch Passion geneticists discovered that these non autoflowering plants, which carry the recessive autoflowering gene are significantly faster than their photoperiod parents.’


----------



## Surfer Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes, I read that too. What's odd is that Think Different, the autoflower version of the strain, takes longer to mature.
Both are supposedly sativa dominant.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank your lucky stars that they are flowering and female. Worst case scenario, you get smallish buds and learn that this strain is not for you. Best case is you get nice, frosty buds that are just to your liking and you have more than you can smoke. My thinking is it is nice to have some female buds growing and knowing at 4 weeks so you don’t waste time vegging any males is a good thing.


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 26, 2019)

I have a GG#4 feminized and she showed her lady parts around 3 weeks under 24 hours of light.  Didn't flower 'till I flipped her but she is making defined buds at 8 days


----------



## jimihendrix (Sep 7, 2019)

Many times people flip their plants before they are fully mature/Adult. When the branches are no longer straight across from each other. They become Staggered.

Most all plants Ive see will express their sex under 24 hours of light after a certain amount of time. Which is strain dependent. Some plants will show very quickly, some may take forever, and have to be flipped to tell 100%.
All of our plants are vegged for at least 60 days, under 1000w Hortilux HPS, or 1000w Gavita, and 90%+ of the time plants how sex in veg.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 12, 2019)

wish i had op's problem.  these durbans i have are a *****.  i mainly experience sexing on the 6th node when the plant is 8 nodes tall, as long as there isn't a lot of stress training.


----------

